# Going Green ...



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, i know myself i have always been an animal enthusiast. But i also am interested in the well being of the green lady ... earth! So, i was wondering what is it that you all do or don't do but want to do to keep green? I have been trying to find new creative ways of helping our environment and trying to give back a little. The few things i do are...

I always cut the rings that hold the coke cans so little fishes don't get caught in them. 
I recycle cans and bottles.
I don't drive a car. There are just too many of them! 
I make home made crafts out of rubbish.Old spoons, tp rolls, fabrics, old plant pots, and snack food boxes.


What do you guys do?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not sure if you'd call it "being green" or "being pack rat", but I save a lot of little recycleable (sp?) things and make stuff out of them, or use them for different things. Or, I will save them and a year later, after not being used, gets recycled anyways. :lol:


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm a big advocate of using compact fluorescent light bulbs. They save a LOT of energy and help cut your electric costs. 
I also recycle cans (one aluminum can recycled is enough power saved to run a TV for 3 hours).

We watched "Kilowatt Ours" in my Environmental Science class, and I was astounded by the amount of coal just the United States goes through--the average household goes through 6 tons a year. I can't do it right now, but I would really love to install some solar panels and get a geo-thermal heating system (both would be expensive but I would love to do it when I make some money and can afford it). 
Apparently some electric companies offer green grids which use solar and wind power for the energy, and you can ask to purchase electricity from one of those instead of from traditional ones. It's a little more expensive, but it definitely releases less icky stuff in the air to use those and can save a LOT of coal.

Once I get out of college, I'd like to do a lot more than I can right now. Recycling is one thing I can do, though, and I do my best to do as much of that as possible.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

We recycle everything possible. 
Most of the time I have more recyclables, than I have trash.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

i try to do as much as i can to be green, my family always recycles everything we can, i also go around the house turning out lights we dont need on, i also walk around were i live sometimes and pick up trash and cans, that people dont throw away lke they should :roll: haha


----------



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

i recycle and use floresent bulbs, both at home and work


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

Along with recycling and lights, another really good way to "go green" is to lower the amount of water you use in your household. Don't let the water run while brushing your teeth, buy a water-saver showerhead, and if you put a large brick or milkjug filled with sand in the toilet tank it runs on much less water.


----------



## nin10dogc (Dec 7, 2008)

We recycle cans and plastic and just started using fluorescent bulbs around the house, we haven't changed all of them, just replace them now with the new bulbs as they go out. We would recycle paper but we would have to drive in the recycling ourselves which is about 30 minutes away from us.


----------



## LinzardB (Nov 20, 2008)

I reuse MANY of the "to-go" containers that i get from the restuarants or chineese food places.. So many places now have these nice plastic ones that can be used LOADS of times. I have ones from 4 years ago still!!

I also use energy saver bulbs for EVERYTHING and bought all energy star rated appliances. I have a super low emmisions car (the subaru forester) 

I reuse plastic bags A LOT and hardly ever have to buy garbage bags because of it.. I use them to line the small garbage cans in my house, to put scooped cat litter in and other things. 

i NEVER buy individually packaged things. i think that this new "single pack" craze is HORRIBLE for the environment and they are useless. Think about all of that packaging in the 100 calorie packs of those cookies, when you can just buy a single package of cookies and eat 100 calories worth. 

I reuse water bottles a million times before i throw them out, but i recycle them when i am done with them

I compost in my backyard

I'm sure i can think of other things..


----------



## LinzardB (Nov 20, 2008)

I also looked into Solar Panels for our house, it would have cost $100,000 to install on our house to make it 100% solar.. BUT the good thing about the solar is the energy you collect that you NEVER use goes into the electrical company and they actually pay you for it.. Eventually it pays for itself, but the money now is the issue.. You'd THINK the government would offer grants for people in CITY areas with loads of emmisions and such.. but nope. the government doesnt want to help..

Sorry about the rant. 

Oh yea, that reminds me.. I DO use solar power to charge my cell phone (they make solar cell chargers) and i use solar power to power the pump and heater for my pond in my front yard.


----------

